# She Loves This



## faerieprncs (May 29, 2005)

Love It! Too Cute!


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow! It looks like you have the entire agility course right there in your yard. Cool.

Great pic - thanks.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I was going to ask that too. Is the course in your yard? Keli is such a little cutie! Have you said how big they are?


----------

